# Shaker bedroom



## BruceC (Jul 24, 2007)

I am looking to build a bedroom set in the shaker style. I plan on using walnut lumber to build it with. My hope is to use a flat panal of walnut plywood on the sides of all peices. Is this a true style of shaker? Where is a good place to get plans? I hope to build a triple dresser, wardrobe, night stand and a penicl post bed. Might try a few other peices if I find the time and plans.

Thank for the info.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Walnut! You must be a millionaire. walnut veneer on MDF would be more practical.
johnep


----------



## Scott Daniel (Jul 14, 2007)

*Degrees of Shakerness*

With Shaker furniture, you first need to decide what level of authenticity you are trying to achieve. The Shaker's didn't use plywood, but that doesn't mean that you can't. Also, I generally think of lighter woods for Shaker furniture (cherry especially). The Shaker chest of drawers I built for my son is cherry with no plywood. I even built the drawer bottoms from solid frame and panel poplar and maple. That said, I'd probably never do it again. It was too much work. I'd use solid wood for the outside and plywood for the drawer bottoms. Authentic is nice, but I have a limited lifespan.

Using plywood for the casework is much faster and cheaper, but it will look like plywood, not solid wood. If you decide to use plywood, I wouldn't use MDF. It's just too heavy and I can't imagine the price is low enough once you put a walnut of cherry veneer on it to make a difference.


----------



## Orson Carter (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Bruce3,
Forget the ply people, build in solid timber. Looks better and tou'll feel better within youself.

Get a copy of *"Making Shaker Furniture (with measured drwaings of Museum classics)" by John Shea.* Dover Publications http://www.doverpublications.com 

I used the book to make this. Its solid Peruvian Walnut, with Fijian Plantation Kauri for the drawer sides. All mortise and tenon and half blind Dovey joints.


----------

